# Previsão Sazonal - Primavera/Verão 2014



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2014 às 21:20)

Bom já saiu a previsão do ECM referente á Primavera Verão que aponta para uma Primavera normal a norte e seca a sul, mantendo a tendência daquilo que tem sido este Outono/Inverno !


----------



## Zapiao (21 Fev 2014 às 22:25)

Só vejo uma imagem e que nao diz nada.......


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2014 às 22:41)

Zapiao disse:


> Só vejo uma imagem e que nao diz nada.......



Podes consultar aqui http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali .

Se a Primavera climatológica for seca (MAM) no Algarve, senão houver situações de instabilidade que façam equilibrar as contas, o Algarve arrisca-se a ter um ano hidrológico particularmente seco a muito seco. Talvez Setembro faça equilibrar as contas. 

Este site tem estado perfeito http://www.lameteo.org/index.php/previsions-meteo/tendances-saisonnieres tem acertado os meses todos, acertou no Setembro e Outubro do ano passado com precipitação acima da média e assim foi e a partir de Novembro dava tempo seco no sul e assim tem sido, com precipitação sempre abaixo da média.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2014 às 23:54)

Zapiao disse:


> Só vejo uma imagem e que nao diz nada.......



A imagem diz tudo, podes é dizer que não consegues analisá-la que são coisas completamente distintas ....
A imagem diz que teremos uma situação normal a norte (cor branca) e diz que a sul poderemos ter cerca de 50 a 60% abaixo do normal (cor castanha).

Um ditado diz mais vale " Uma imagem do que mil palavras", mas no teu caso ao que parece isso não aplica, e além disso não leste o meu texto, pequeno é certo mas assim obrigaste-me a repetir !


----------



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2014 às 23:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este modelo tem estado perfeito http://www.lameteo.org/index.php/previsions-meteo/tendances-saisonnieres tem acertado os meses todos, acertou no Setembro e Outubro do ano passado com precipitação acima da média e assim foi e a partir de Novembro dava tempo seco no sul e assim tem sido, com precipitação sempre abaixo da média.



Isso não é um modelo é um site, e basicamente ele faz um apanhado de todos os modelos, e depois com base nisso efectua a sua previsão.
Interpolando todos os modelos certamente tens muito mais chances de acertar numa previsão !

Reparei também que o modelos CFS v2 faz jus á sua fama, é bastante bom a muito longo prazo (chuvoso a norte e centro e seco a sul) mas quando se aproxima o mês começa a andar ás aranhas !


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2014 às 13:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Isso não é um modelo é um site, e basicamente ele faz um apanhado de todos os modelos, e depois com base nisso efectua a sua previsão.
> Interpolando todos os modelos certamente tens muito mais chances de acertar numa previsão !
> 
> Reparei também que o modelos CFS v2 faz jus á sua fama, é bastante bom a muito longo prazo (chuvoso a norte e centro e seco a sul) mas quando se aproxima o mês começa a andar ás aranhas !



Sim, é um site e não um modelo, foi um lapso meu. Obrigado pela chamada de atenção.


----------



## Costa (23 Fev 2014 às 14:19)




----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mar 2014 às 22:43)

Hoje, o site italiano actualizou a sua previsão com base no ECM. http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali

Com a Primavera a continuar seca e com uma valente anomalia negativa na precipitação, embora o Algarve nos meses Abril/Maio está sem sinal, embora junto a Sagres a anomalia seja bastante significativa.

Estranho é aquela anomalia tão elevada na precipitação entre os meses de Maio a Setembro, na região das Canárias, afectando depois a Madeira e posteriormente o Algarve/Andaluzia nos meses de Agosto e Setembro.


----------



## Agreste (21 Mar 2014 às 22:50)

anomalia positiva sobre valores que regra geral são muito baixos. Uma anomalia positiva de 50% sobre médias mensais de 5mm?


----------



## Aurélio (21 Mar 2014 às 23:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje, o site italiano actualizou a sua previsão com base no ECM. http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali
> 
> Com a Primavera a continuar seca e com uma valente anomalia negativa na precipitação, embora o Algarve nos meses Abril/Maio está sem sinal, embora junto a Sagres a anomalia seja bastante significativa.
> 
> Estranho é aquela anomalia tão elevada na precipitação entre os meses de Maio a Setembro, na região das Canárias, afectando depois a Madeira e posteriormente o Algarve/Andaluzia nos meses de Agosto e Setembro.



aquilo não é anomalia grande precipitação, pois a precipitação nessa zona é muito baixa para não dizer quase nula.
Aquele cenário ilustra que teriamos o AA por cima de nós ou cima de nós, com um fluxo de leste/sueste, com tempo quente (não te deixes enganar com a anomalia na temperatura no oceano, passa a vida lá colocada deve ser mesmo erro), e assim favorece que a zona das Canárias possa ser mais animação do que o normal.
Além disso como devemos estar em ano de El Nino a rota das tempestades tropicais altera-se e poderemos ter umas visitas surpresa nos mares da madeira, açores e canárias !

Eu estou á espera de uma primavera quente, com maio a ser muito quente !


----------



## rubenpires93 (22 Mar 2014 às 00:02)

Aurélio disse:


> aquilo não é anomalia grande precipitação, pois a precipitação nessa zona é muito baixa para não dizer quase nula.
> Aquele cenário ilustra que teriamos o AA por cima de nós ou cima de nós, com um fluxo de leste/sueste, com tempo quente (não te deixes enganar com a anomalia na temperatura no oceano, passa a vida lá colocada deve ser mesmo erro), e assim favorece que a zona das Canárias possa ser mais animação do que o normal.
> Além disso como devemos estar em ano de El Nino a rota das tempestades tropicais altera-se e poderemos ter umas visitas surpresa nos mares da madeira, açores e canárias !
> 
> Eu estou á espera de uma primavera quente, com maio a ser muito quente !



Partilho da tua opinião Aurélio, embora que atenção ao fim deste mês e 1quizena de Abril. Também penso que as 2as quizenas de Abril e Maio tenham mais trovoadas. Quanto ao El Nino parece-me evidente para o fim do ano afectando Outono/Inverno próximo. E penso num setembro interessante ..


----------



## FernandoCosta (22 Mar 2014 às 16:26)

Olá sou novo nestas andanças. Queria saber a vossa opinião em relação ao mês de Maio, sobretudo a primeira quinzena. Parece que poderá ser um mês com uma anomalia positiva na temperatura, pelo menos neste momento é essa a tendência certo? Mas poderá ser tipo Maio 2009 ou mais quente ainda tipo Maio 2011?? Confesso que é um mês que gosto bastante e desagrada-me um pouco a ideia de um Maio quente. Mas pronto a meteorologia nem sempre joga de acordo com os nossos gostos!!


----------



## PortugalWeather (23 Mar 2014 às 10:16)

FernandoCosta disse:


> Olá sou novo nestas andanças. Queria saber a vossa opinião em relação ao mês de Maio, sobretudo a primeira quinzena. Parece que poderá ser um mês com uma anomalia positiva na temperatura, pelo menos neste momento é essa a tendência certo? Mas poderá ser tipo Maio 2009 ou mais quente ainda tipo Maio 2011?? Confesso que é um mês que gosto bastante e desagrada-me um pouco a ideia de um Maio quente. Mas pronto a meteorologia nem sempre joga de acordo com os nossos gostos!!



Calma  as previsões sazonais para o Inverno apontavam para um Inverno Seco, com o anticiclone em cima de nós e o que se verificou? a norte do Sado um dos Invernos mais Chuvosos dos últimos anos.
O que as Sazonais dizem não se escrevem muito longe disso. 
Lá por estarem apontar isso não significa que não tenhamos um Maio quentíssimo, até poderá dar-se o Inverso. 
Vale pouco que mais que zero as previsões sazonais.


----------



## David sf (23 Mar 2014 às 10:29)

Agreste disse:


> anomalia positiva sobre valores que regra geral são muito baixos. Uma anomalia positiva de 50% sobre médias mensais de 5mm?



Não se trata de anomalia positiva de 50%, mas sim de 50% de probabilidade de ocorrência de anomalia positiva.

Ao nível da precipitação, no semestre seco, as sazonais são irrelevantes, basta um dia de chuva intensa para a média estar feita.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Mar 2014 às 10:31)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Calma  as previsões sazonais para o Inverno apontavam para um Inverno Seco, com o anticiclone em cima de nós e o que se verificou? a norte do Sado um dos Invernos mais Chuvosos dos últimos anos.
> O que as Sazonais dizem não se escrevem muito longe disso.
> Lá por estarem apontar isso não significa que não tenhamos um Maio quentíssimo, até poderá dar-se o Inverso.
> Vale pouco que mais que zero as previsões sazonais.



As sazonais não valem zero, para mim serve para ter-se uma noção daquilo que se pode esperar para a proxima estação.
Lá porque falhou a norte e parte do centro, o resto do país ainda pertence a Portugal que eu saiba, e nestas regiões os modelos estiveram bem pois choveu para aí uns 50% do valor normal para esta região, isto no que toca ao Inverno.
Agora quem gosta de seguir á risca se chove mais 25% ou mais 50% do que o normal e sente feliz assim força.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Mar 2014 às 10:36)

David sf disse:


> Não se trata de anomalia positiva de 50%, mas sim de 50% de probabilidade de ocorrência de anomalia positiva.
> 
> Ao nível da precipitação, no semestre seco, as sazonais são irrelevantes, basta um dia de chuva intensa para a média estar feita.



Os mapas apresentados por esse site é mesmo 50% abaixo ou acima da média, conforme podes comprovar ao ler o texto deles. Não se trata de probabilidade nenhuma.
Se fosse como dizes 50% de probabilidade de ocorrência de anomalia positiva é o mesmo que dizer que existe 50% de probabilidade de ocorrência de anomalia negativa.

Trata-se efectivamente portanto de 50% de precipitação acima da média, que como já foi dito é completamente irrelevante em meses de Verão ...


----------



## David sf (23 Mar 2014 às 11:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Os mapas apresentados por esse site é mesmo 50% abaixo ou acima da média, conforme podes comprovar ao ler o texto deles. Não se trata de probabilidade nenhuma.
> Se fosse como dizes 50% de probabilidade de ocorrência de anomalia positiva é o mesmo que dizer que existe 50% de probabilidade de ocorrência de anomalia negativa.
> 
> Trata-se efectivamente portanto de 50% de precipitação acima da média, que como já foi dito é completamente irrelevante em meses de Verão ...



Não, trata-se de probabilidades, se eles os interpretam mal é lá com eles. Senão vejamos:

- ao nível das temperaturas o que significaria anomalia positiva de 50%?

- por que o intervalo máximo de anomalia positiva de precipitação acaba nos 100%? Não pode haver anomalia superior. Se em julho chover 15 mm em Faro não seria uma anomalia de 300 %?


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mar 2014 às 12:45)

David sf disse:


> Não, trata-se de probabilidades, se eles os interpretam mal é lá com eles. Senão vejamos:
> 
> - ao nível das temperaturas o que significaria anomalia positiva de 50%?
> 
> - por que o intervalo máximo de anomalia positiva de precipitação acaba nos 100%? Não pode haver anomalia superior. Se em julho chover 15 mm em Faro não seria uma anomalia de 300 %?



Respondendo à tua 1ª pergunta significa que existe a probabilidade de 50% em que a anomalia será positiva ao nível das temperaturas.

Se formos ver o mapa da precipitação dos meses de Abril/Maio, existe a probabilidade de 60 a 70% que a precipitação seja abaixo da média junto a Sagres.

Quanto à tua 2ª pergunta, é claro que o intervalo máximo não acaba nos 100%, nem tem lógica em ser assim, se este mês de Março acabar por exemplo com 0 mm, temos uma anomalia negativa de 100% em relação à média e daí não passa, já em termos de anomalia positiva já a coisa é completamente diferente e o exemplo que deste é bem esclarecedor.

Antigamente, esse site indicava a anomalia da temperatura em ºC e a anomalia da precipitação em mm, agora o que eles mostram é a probabilidade de termos um mês acima ou abaixo da média e nada mais.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Mar 2014 às 13:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Respondendo à tua 1ª pergunta significa que existe a probabilidade de 50% em que a anomalia será positiva ao nível das temperaturas.
> 
> Se formos ver o mapa da precipitação dos meses de Abril/Maio, existe a probabilidade de 60 a 70% que a precipitação seja abaixo da média junto a Sagres.
> 
> ...



Não, estás enganado senão vejamos:
- Se existe 50% de probabilidade de que a temperatura seja superior ao normal, então existe também 50% de probabilidade de que seja inferior ao normal. Nesse caso terias uma cor branca por significaria sem sinal, certo ?
O que eles dizem nesse caso ao ler o texto é quando a cor é mais escura falam em anomalia positiva (cor avermelhada) de 1 a 2º C, o inverso acontece quando o azul é mais escuro. Portanto parece que temos uma legenda incompleta;
- No que toca a precipitação vejamos este quote 



> Abril / Maio : como já mencionado na introdução, o modelo fornece um tendências sazonais europeus em chuvas no início da primavera, difusamente na Europa centro-oriental padrão, exceto excessos locais entre a Alemanha e as regiões do Danúbio e algum déficit chuva nas regiões do nordeste do Mar Negro acima do normal chuvas são esperadas durante a maior parte da Escandinávia, nas regiões que fazem fronteira com o Mar do Norte, no Sul do Reino Unido e as áreas bálticos. Primavera seca, no entanto , o Mediterrâneo centro-oeste e uma grande parte da Península Ibérica, onde eles vão estar lá chuva na ordem dos 50/60% a menos do que o normal.


Podes verificar que bate certo com legenda, portanto trata-se mesmo que nesse caso estamos a falar de precipitação 50 a 60% acima da média.


Se estivessemos falando de probabilidades o que fariam seria uma legenda de 0 a 100 % de probabilidade de precipitação ser acima da média ...


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Mar 2014 às 13:19)

Aurélio disse:


> já saiu a previsão do ECM referente á Primavera



Têm o gráfico que o ECM apresentou relativamente a anos anteriores, nomeadamente o do ano passado? Seria boa ideia comparar e ver o desenrolar dos acontecimentos. Esta Estação é a melhor - sempre fantasticamente inesperada, imprevisível


----------



## David sf (23 Mar 2014 às 17:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Não, estás enganado senão vejamos:
> - Se existe 50% de probabilidade de que a temperatura seja superior ao normal, então existe também 50% de probabilidade de que seja inferior ao normal. Nesse caso terias uma cor branca por significaria sem sinal, certo ?



Não. Há sempre a probabilidade de não haver anomalia (geralmente entre -0,5 e +0,5ºC).




Aurélio disse:


> - No que toca a precipitação vejamos este quote
> 
> 
> Podes verificar que bate certo com legenda, portanto trata-se mesmo que nesse caso estamos a falar de precipitação 50 a 60% acima da média.
> ...



O site italiano interpreta mal os gráficos. É comparar os gráficos, o primeiro que o site italiano apresenta, ao nível de probabilidades, o segundo retirado do site do ECMWF referente à média da anomalia absoluta. O primeiro em percentagem, mo segundo em milímetros:


----------



## David sf (23 Mar 2014 às 17:10)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Têm o gráfico que o ECM apresentou relativamente a anos anteriores, nomeadamente o do ano passado? Seria boa ideia comparar e ver o desenrolar dos acontecimentos. Esta Estação é a melhor - sempre fantasticamente inesperada, imprevisível



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...l-primavera-verao-2013-a-6987.html#post367185


----------



## Agreste (26 Mar 2014 às 16:26)

Será que os modelos estão a incorporar o El Niño deste ano que é daqueles que promete desordenar os padrões de clima global?

Acho que o nosso verão vai ser muito curto e olhando às anomalias parece ser um verão que vai acabar abruptamente em setembro.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Mai 2014 às 13:52)

Há novidades?


----------



## Orion (23 Mai 2014 às 23:09)

> *Iberian Peninsula, Western France to Dry After Early Rainfall*
> 
> While the summer may start out a little bit cool in early June with some early-season rainfall, above-normal temperatures could impact Portugal, Spain and western France late July into August. Portugal and Spain, in particular, could end up receiving below-normal rainfall amounts for the season as the area dries out during the summer.
> 
> ...



http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/european-summer-forecast-2014/27004460

Vai ser um verão histórico. E não pelas melhores razões.


----------



## David sf (23 Mai 2014 às 23:35)

Orion disse:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/european-summer-forecast-2014/27004460
> 
> Vai ser um verão histórico. E não pelas melhores razões.



O que será um verão seco? 0 mm em vez de 5 mm? Depois de um inverno como o que tivemos qual seria o problema de não chover no verão?

Nota-se que a AccuWeather ignora as especificidades do nosso clima.


----------



## Orion (23 Mai 2014 às 23:40)

David sf disse:


> O que será um verão seco? 0 mm em vez de 5 mm? Depois de um inverno como o que tivemos qual seria o problema de não chover no verão?
> 
> Nota-se que a AccuWeather ignora as especificidades do nosso clima.



Mea Culpa. Refiro-me ao mais que certo El-Nino (e respetivas consequências globais).


----------



## Paulo H (24 Mai 2014 às 00:54)

Os efeitos do el niño não serão sentidos na europa neste verão, talvez para o outono ou inverno. Há sempre um atraso de 2 ou 3 meses em relação à América. E os efeitos à distância são sempre mais diluídos.


----------



## james (24 Mai 2014 às 10:45)

Ou e de mim ou todos os anos , ao aproximar - se o verao , aparecem uns  especialistas a dizer que vai ser o verao mais frio de sempre e outros a dizer que vai ser o mais quente ?

Lembro - me do ano passado da historia do verao mais frio de sempre e tambem a uns anos ( nao sei precisar o ano ) de terem dito que ia ser o verao mais quente de sempre e tivemos uns dos veroes mais frescos que eu me lembro .


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mai 2014 às 12:26)

*Previsão Verão 2014 - ECM*

*Temperatura*

*Junho/Julho*






*Julho/Agosto*







*Precipitação*

*Junho/Julho*






*Julho/Agosto*






Um Verão com valores normais ou ligeiramente acima da média, no intervalo entre 0 a 1ºC de anomalia positiva ao nível das temperaturas, quanto à precipitação está sem sinal, mas também a precipitação no Verão é quase insignificante no nosso país.

Para consultarem http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali


----------



## camrov8 (24 Mai 2014 às 20:13)

este ano foi a gazprom pro ano é a galp, este ano o maximo solar deste ano tambem ia ser o maior dos ultimos anos e dizem que o el niño será dos mais fortes, só sei que o ano passado acabou com um dos verões mais quentes


----------



## Agreste (12 Ago 2014 às 18:50)

Verão na 2ª metade e o balanço até agora é dentro da média uma vez que junho foi quente mas julho foi mais fresco.


----------

